# LCD Matrix



## Jayfears (Aug 16, 2011)

I am trying to set up two LCD screens on top of one another vertically. And it looks like the resolution would be 3840 tall and 1080 wide. What gear would I need to to this to make it look right. I am using a pair of NEC that have matrix built in, but it looks like it is stretching it.


----------



## metti (Aug 16, 2011)

What are you using to feed them content. Most media servers or video playback programs can handle the processing for you but it all depends on where the content is coming from.


----------



## Jayfears (Aug 17, 2011)

I can use many different things (computer, BluRay). But I was hoping to keep it simple. 

Was thinking of feeding it from a DVD player. The NEC have built in video wall, but I'm not sure if the resolution will be right. What would suggest for the easiest set up?


----------



## museav (Aug 17, 2011)

What are you trying to do? It sounds like you are taking two portrait mode displays and tiling them, which is going to result in what is effectively a single display with the 1080x3840 resolution and 9:32 format image you noted. I've never tried or seen a tile matrix with portrait mode displays, much less one that is two displays high and one wide, so I do not know for sure what will happen. However, if it works then I assume the content, or at least the portion of it you want to display, would need to be 1080x3840 resolution or it will be manipulated to fit that resolution and format. So feed the displays a 1920x1080, 16:9 signal and they will probably either zoom in on the center 304x1080 portion of the original image and scale that to 1080x3840 or will squeeze the original 1920 horizontal resolution of the image to 1080 while stretching the original 1080 vertical resolution to 3840. If you want anything beyond that you will likely have to look at an external processor rather than relying on the tile matrix functionality.


----------



## metti (Aug 17, 2011)

How are you going to use a DVD or BluRay player to feed content of such a non-standard aspect ration/resolution? Something like a Datapath x4 would allow you to do all the processing you need with a dedicated piece of hardware instead of relying on the source computer but you would still need to feed it content of the correct dimensions.


----------

